# Car cover recommendations?



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Just wondering which car cover you use, if any. Thanks.


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

Covercraft Evolution 4- works real well, handles wind good too, but car is kept under a carport also


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I bought the NOAH car cover thru CoverCraft, primarily for the UV and heat protection. Plus it only costs $166.


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

Coverking Stormproof.
works perfect. even with new mexico gusts.
http://www.coverking.com/customcarcoversp.html


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

StarCaller said:


> Coverking Stormproof.
> works perfect. even with new mexico gusts.
> http://www.coverking.com/customcarcoversp.html



That's a good looking cover, I am in the market for one also. I have a Noah Weather Guard for my Chevelle and my dad uses a Wolfe on his Camino. Both of those seem to work very well. How well does the CoverKing turn water?


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

no problems yet with the water.
rain showers almost every afternoon at the moment (nm monsoon...), but the water is just beading from the cover.
one thing: you really have to get the security kit with the vinyl coated cable and brass lock ($8.-), makes the cover fit really snug.


----------

